# Anyone Tried the St. Croix Mojo Bass Casting Rods?



## ilinimud (Dec 15, 2008)

I was looking around on Susquehanna FT's website and found this beauty. Has anyone ever used one. Looks like an unbelivable rod for 89.99!
https://sfttackle.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=648&CFID=12016846&CFTOKEN=99892445


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2008)

I was in Susquehanna Fishing Tackle last week and was holding one of those rods - THEY ARE SWEEEEEEEET!

Yjey have a great rod selection - all the St, Croix and Shimano's you could ever want.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 16, 2008)

Frog Rod looks interesting. I wonder if I can find one around here somewhere. I fish frogs a ton.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm... While their price is the same as several other sites, when I filled out the order form (and cancelled just before I submitted payment) there was no tax and no shipping charges. Can't beat that with a stick. Might just have to pull the trigger on one of those. Now I just have to decide what kind of bassin' style would be the best for a newbie like me. I did pick up a BPS 7' Medium Crankin' Stick which I was thinking of using when trolling for Walleye but that seems a waste of that new Revo STX when I should be castin' with it. Maybe the 7' one for plastics (MBC70MF)?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 16, 2008)

You may pm Salmon Slayer.....He posted a new thread a couple weeks ago that he got one. Although don't know if he's had a chance to use it or not.....but he might be able to give you his opinion on them......Here's the thread he posted....

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=5818&start=10


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Hmmm... While their price is the same as several other sites, when I filled out the order form (and cancelled just before I submitted payment) there was no tax and no shipping charges. Can't beat that with a stick. Might just have to pull the trigger on one of those. Now I just have to decide what kind of bassin' style would be the best for a newbie like me. I did pick up a BPS 7' Medium Crankin' Stick which I was thinking of using when trolling for Walleye but that seems a waste of that new Revo STX when I should be castin' with it. Maybe the 7' one for plastics (MBC70MF)?




Go MH for plastics, M for crankbaits.Just my opinion.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I learned about them when Salmon Slayer 2008 Lund showed off the one he got, and just had to have one for myself. Got the 7 foot Spinnerbait model coming for Christmas, to be paired with a Viento. I will let y'all know how it goes.

It is built on the same blank as the Premier, with different tapers on certain models, split grip, and a purple finish. (not usually one for aesthetics, but that thing is sweet).


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm. The one I got was the 7 foot spinnerbait model. It is a 7 foot, Medium heavy, fast action, 12 - 20 pound line, 3/8 - 1 ounce lure. 

Now, I haven't played around with split grips much, but this one seems very nose heavy. With both a Viento (8.3 ounces) and a BPS extreme (8.6 ounces), it still seems to want to point at the ground. I don't know if this is something that is normal with split grips, and is alarming to me because I have never used them before or what. When I put them on our scale, the 7 foot Mojo weighs 4.6 ounces. In comparison, my Avid AV68MXF (St. Croix Avid - 6' 8", Medium, Extra Fast) weighs 4.2. It is 4 inches shorter, but it also is not split grip, and has a foregrip. I will let y'all know how it fishes once I get out on the lake a time or two with it.


----------



## slim357 (Dec 26, 2008)

Good luck with the new set up bassboy hope you like it, I wouldnt worry too much about the tip wanting to point down as you said its a spinnerbait rod, and I always point my rod tip down when throwing a spinnerbait.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I have the MBC70MHM - Crankbait version. 7' Med-Heavy. The action is moderate. SCII graphite blanks. The line is 10-20lb and the lure weight is 3/8-1oz. I managed to use it once but I didn't record it because my pc wasn't working. I took it to a lake by my house and spent a couple hours analyzing the rod. Although I didn't manage to land anything, I did lose a nice LM Bass around 1.5-2lbs on a Rapala DT6. This rod is sensitive and you feel every roll of the crankbait and pop of hits and rocks your bouncing. The action is just the right softness to sent the hook and its strong enough to horse them in.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jan 20, 2009)

I had one of the crankbait ones, but I decided to return it and just go with the premier. Not sure if I like the split grip. What I really want is the avid.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 20, 2009)

jl_rotary said:


> I had one of the crankbait ones, but I decided to return it and just go with the premier. Not sure if I like the split grip. What I really want is the avid.


I am thinking about just getting Avids from here on out. I absolutely love mine.

I haven't used my Mojo much, due to the fact of only having 2 trips since them, in a weedy river, where I can't do much spinnerbaiting in, but I am slightly annoyed with the split grip too. I think I would like it, but I dislike the taper in the cork. My hands are just a little too big for that to work properly. I did see on BBC once where I guy sent his Avids off, and somebody spun them into split grips, which were sized more for his hand. This may be a very viable option.


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 20, 2009)

Bought a 6'9 mojo spinning last week instead of a carrot. Still have yet to match a reel to it. Any body use the spinning models yet?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope no spinning for me, I was thinking of 1 though.


----------



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Jan 21, 2009)

A few people I know have the swimbait version of the Mojo, the one rated up to 4oz and they love-em! I've checked out the ones at BassPro myself and wasn't overly enthused. But for the money not a bad rod at all. Unlike yourself, I'm a split grip junkie and anything with a full cork now feels awkward. I split the grips on all my rods, including my Avid & a Premiere I scored for free. Rather than hijack your thread showing them off like a poud dad, I'll start another. Also if you feel they're top heavy you may want to concider installing ballancers. There a many different manufacturers and systems. Keep in mind these will up the weight of the rod just a bit, yet your top heavy issue will be no more :wink: 


https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CFPage?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&&mode=article&objectID=29314&catID=&subcatID=0


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not getting absolutely great results with the Mojo. (figured I would update since I have used it a bit). I cannot pinpoint what I don't like (besides the split grip), but something just doesn't feel right about it. I think it is just not the right blank for this style of rod. The taper is wrong, and it just gives the whole rod an odd feel. For the money, it is a good rod, but if you can spend a little more, I would go for it. I love my Avids to death, and when I have fished with them, I really like the Daiwa LTs. I do plan on trying a Dobyns 703c for jerkbaits when I get the cash, and from what I hear, they top just about everything, for a reasonable price.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 25, 2009)

I held a few different models a few weeks ago at Cabela's and was just not impressed. I personally thought they were very heavy. I held light and heavy models, and they all seemed heavy. I love split grip rods, but most of the factory split grips are just all wrong. They leave too much cork imo. I am looking for a new frog rod, and at this point I am pretty set on a Powell. The mojos, do look pretty fancy though. I have also been looking at some dobyns, and they look awesome.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 25, 2009)

You guys dont know how close i am to buying a Mojo right now. I actually have it added to my shopping cart online. lol. Do you guys think i should go with an Airrus CoMatrix instead??


----------



## shamoo (Feb 25, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> I do plan on trying a Dobyns 703c


Dobyns completely redone all his rod due to a lot of complaints of breakage, I thought for sure he would lower the price but went the other route and raised them. I was originally looken at Dobyns, but went with Powell and love them. Powell's 7' Med Heavy rod weighs 4 oz. Good luck with your Dobyns, hope they ironed everything out.


----------

